# Cichlid Compatibility



## 101DalmatianMollies (Aug 2, 2020)

Good morning!

I am relatively new to cichlid keeping, I have been keeping cichlids for almost 2 years, and I have been learning a lot as I go along. I've had both South American and African, and right now keep mainly African Cichlids --> specifically Lake Victoria.

I am hoping to get some insight, thoughts, on what to do with my African tank.

I have a 75 gallon tank with the following inhabitants:

Zebra Obliquidens (astatotilapia latifasciata)
Christmas 
1 OB Peacock

1 8" Common Pleco
3 upside Down Catfish (they're moving soon into a community tank)

I have 10 yellow rock kribensis that I am going to be moving into the 75 soon, they're about 2-3" long, whereas everyone in the tank is 4"-5" long, so I wanted to have them grow up a bit more before they went in there. I have a lot of lava rock, which I will be switching out in the spring for something smoother, as I find little scrapes on my fish sometimes.

What I have noticed, is that the Christmas are the bosses of the tank, there are 2 males, 1 female, and 3 fry that are growing and 2 of the fry are showing that they're likely male as well. The Christmas are the only ones breeding. When the Zebra try, I've seem them holding eggs, watched them do their dances, but then later on see that they are no longer holding eggs. So they aren't breeding like the Christmas are. I've also noticed the OB Peacock is a bit of a bully, as he has evicted the pleco out of his cave more than once, and seems to be able to push the other fish around.

With adding in the kribensis, I will have 3 Lake Victoria species of fish in one tank - which I think will look really cool and am reminded of different Mbuna tanks that have multiple Mbuna species, as well as the large cichlid tanks at aquariums that have multiple species in it, that look amazing. I'm just wondering if there is going to be an issue with aggression, and what I can do to mitigate that?

I love the little kribesis, and I've had the zebra's since they were little fry, they're all about 2 years old, as they are what I started with.

Would love your thoughts on this! They're so stinkin' cute, but I want them to be happy of course.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Your problem is not going to be aggression, it is going to be hybridization. You are putting three species of closely related Cichlids in one relatively small space, the only male who will be breeding is the dominant one, with whatever females are ready. Multiple species of Victorians in a single tank is not considered a wise move if you wish to breed them. They're fine for looks, but no fry from that tank can be trusted to be pure.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I am surprised the Christmas fulu are dominant with the OB and the Oblique in the tank. Agree with Mr. Chromedome on the hybridization.


----------

